# General > Sport >  Scottish Disability Sports Athletics Championships

## jings00

Caithness Disability Multi Sports met up with the Highland Disability Sports Team early Wednesday morning to go to Grangemouth for the Scottish Disability Sports Athletics Championships.

Thirteen medals for the Highland Team 
6 Gold, 4 Silver and 3 Bronze.  The Team came 3rd overall.
Way ta go guys!! :-)
Well done!

----------

